# form 80 too big to upload



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just finalized my form 80. I printed all the pages signed the last page and re scanned it. It looks like my scanner has really good quality and the document is around 20 MB (I cant upload it)

How did you guys deal with this issue?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Hunter85, 

I only scanned the last page and replaced it in the original document - that way you only have one scanned page . Most editors and PDF printers allow you to specify a qualify (e.g. "Web", "Print"). The "Web" setting should shrink it down quite a bit. If you google "compress PDF" you'll also find a large number of free tools that do exactly that. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

If you are using acrobat reader, just resave the open pdf using 'Save As' option. It will reduce the file size. I recently used an online service named smallpdf . com to reduce my pdf file sizes.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

you can also change the DPI of your scannes in your sanner. Reduce it to a level such that the size is small but the quality is good enough.


----------



## sarfraz.ahmed (Nov 4, 2013)

a friend gave me a software "password remover" download it and run the file in it. it will remove the restrictions on the document like reassembly and signature. after that u will have option to place scanned signature, or sign and scan the last page and insert it in document or capture your signature using a webcam.


----------

